# Movie Quotes



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, post a quote and whoever names the movie right, posts the next quote.

"My job requires mostly masking my contempt for the assholes in charge, and, at least once a day, retiring to the men's room so I can jerk off while I fantasize about a life that doesn't so closely resemble Hell."


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

*American Beauty*

"What was I doing here? What was the meaning of this trip? Was I just roaming around in a drug frenzy of some kind? Or had I really come out here to Las Vegas to work on a story? Who are these people, these faces? Where do they come from? They look like caricatures of used car dealers from Dallas, and sweet Jesus, there were a hell of a lot of them at 4:30 on a Sunday morning, still humping the American dream, that vision of the big winner somehow emerging from the last minute pre-dawn chaos of a stale Vegas casino."


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

''RAY! SIDOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWN' !!!!!!!!!!''


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

OMG Roamingprofile I was going to respond to this thread last night, knew the American Beauty quote, and went searching through all the Fear and Loathing quotes I could to find one... Didn't want a quote from any other movie... No joke. Didn't end up doing it, obviously, but that's surreal you picked a quote from the movie as I was going to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

hehe, ts magic!  (it isn't that surreal, really; it's just one of best movies with the most memorable quotes ever  , probably because it originally was a book.. until I came across the above, I wanted to use a quote from one of my favorite scenes "With a bit of luck, his life was ruined forever. Always thinking that just behind some narrow door in all of his favorite bars, men in red woolen shirts are getting incredible kicks from things he'll never know.")

Oops, sorry 'bout the OT.. Got no idea where
''RAY! SIDOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWN' !!!!!!!!!!'' might come from..


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Nobody is allowed to make another post until someone says where.....

''RAY!!!!SIDDDDOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!!!!''

....comes from


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a guess but I'm not sure. I'll wait and see if anyone else knows.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

Axel19 said:


> Nobody is allowed to make another post until someone says where.....
> 
> ''RAY!!!!SIDDDDOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!!!!''
> 
> ....comes from


I guess "Ray" would be too easy...


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

RAINMAN?


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL I'm not sure but I think Gimpy is right.

Funny.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmmm...i don't know if i'm right on this one, but judging by the way it's written i have to say it's Al Pacino in HEAT, one of the greatest films of all time, despite it's flaws...

am i right?

s.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

well, assuming i am right, my next quote will be this:

"How does one, go to jail?"

Double bonus if you can guess the link between this quote and the previous one.

s.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

fear and loathing foo!

and where this comes from

"as your attorney i advise you to take a hit out of the little brown bottle in my shaving kit."

and this

"know your neighborhood dope fiend! you will not be able to see his eyes because of tea shades but his knuckles will be white from inner tension and his pants will be crusted with semen from constantly jacking off when he cant find a rape victim."

and this too

"you filthy bastard! i should cave your fucking head in. that is ugh ugh!! that is ugh!!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

I recall reading the book,fear and loathing back in the 70's,didn't know they made a movie.

Hunter S. Thompson, the American author and journalist died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound at his home in Colorado on Sunday.

oops looks like Narcotic has already spread the news.

SB sorry don't know your quotes that second one is so charming how could I not know it :?: it's just the kind of stuff that usually sticks in my mind

what happened to the good old days of cimema when people said things like "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers"


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sebastian you were right!!!!!!!

I thought that line, in it's context, was one of the funniest in movie history.
Heat-great movie.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

i had a feeling SB was going to post a lot of Thompson stuff today...

so, i guess i was correct...i shall restate my quote and hope you kids can guess it, or at the very least, are savvy google users.

"How does one, go to jail?"

also, from that same film...

"60 minutes is the highest rated, most watched, TV news magazine show in America."

I apologize for the banality of these quotes, but i just can't think right now.

s.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha ha, the only movie quote I can remember is this:

"Vittu kuin hirvell? - ei yht? iso, mutta ylh??ll?!"

I'm going to answer this myself, because according to my knowledge there are only three Finns in this forum. It is from Kivenpy?ritt?j?n kyl? (The Last Wedding).

Guess you are dying to know what does that enigmatic sentence mean, so I'll translate it to you all, who do not understand Finnish. First a short description of the context: In the wedding one middle-aged male guest (a villager) comments the height of one female quest, who is the snobbish wife of one man a native of the village, but who has been living with his wife in Sweden, only visiting his ex-home village because of the wedding party.

"A c*nt like a moose has - not that big, but high up!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

*The Insider* (well, according to google anyways..  )

"May I start by saying how thrilled we are to have you here. We are such fans of your music and all of your records. I'm not speaking of yours personally, but the whole genre of the rock and roll. "


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

will a mod please sticky this to the top this is a great game i think i could get really into this one.

what is this from

"can you bring me my chapstick? my lips hurt real bad."

and

"LUCKYYYYYYYY!!!!!"

:lol:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Napoleon Dynamite*

"In your dream did I get up in the middle of the night and throw up in your sink?"

or

"Who is this Gary you keep talking about?"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

^- That was Weird Science. My ability to quote 80s teen flicks is disgusting. Somebody else go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges......."

or, if you'd rather:

"Do you expect me to talk? Nooooo Mr. Bond. I expect you to die."


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Blazing Saddles and Goldfinger!

I love those movies!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Close M. The first one is from a Bogart classic - Treasure of the Sierra Madre. 


edit by sc - come to think of it, and as a Mel Brooks fan from way back.....they may have used that line in Blazing Saddles as a parody.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

you know, i always used to wonder why everyone thought that "Badges? We don't need no stinking badges" line in Blazing Saddles was so funny. I didn't know it was from another film. Maybe that's the key...one has to see that one first.

One learns something new every day...

s.

________________

Signature? We don't need no stinking signatures!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

"Frau Blucher.........(neighing of horses)"


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

sc said:


> "Frau Blucher.........(neighing of horses)"


Elsa: She-Wolf of the SS???

That's about as far as my knowledge of german cinema extends i'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Hint: Cloris Leachman played the character of "Frau Blucher" in the movie. I have an umlaut impaired keyboard so you'll just have to imagine it hovering over the "u".......


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Thats not Young Frankenstein, is it?

Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

We have a winner!
Still another Mel Brooks classic.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

heres one from the same CATAGORETIZM...

"_i lovuh you like you lovuh me and we lovuh both the same..."_


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

What is a jonera? You mean genre? Forgive my snobby intellectualism.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

as soon as i have you all figured out gimpy, you dazzle me yet again. i like you about as much as i like non-hodgkins lymphoma. i prolly didnt spell that right, but if you like i have a middle finger for you to spin on. :wink:

for the sake of keeping the ball in play, the answer to mine was 'the man with 2 brains" starring steve martin.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh come on, the greatest movie quote of all time has got to be:

"We're going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

JAWS :lol:

"_show me the way to go home.. im tired and i wanna go to bed"_


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

..I had a little drink about an houuuuuuuuur agooooooo, and it's gone right to my head........ooooooooooh...............


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

i think you did spell that right, SB. i don't think "prolly" is a word, though. :wink: i have no idea what that quote is.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> "_show me the way to go home.. im tired and i wanna go to bed"_





Martinelv said:


> ..I had a little drink about an houuuuuuuuur agooooooo, and it's gone right to my head........ooooooooooh...............


If those were supposed to be the next movie quotes, Jaws again!

"Mandrake,in the name of her majesty and the continental congress come 'ere and feed me this belt, boy".


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

> "Mandrake,in the name of her majesty and the continental congress come 'ere and feed me this belt, boy".


That would be from Dr. Strangelove, the longest standing comedy of all time. I'm only 24 and that movie is still f'n hilarous.

"They're after our precious bodily fluids." - OK, Dr. Strangelove, too.

Here is the real one:

"Look at that grizzly bear."

and

"What this book presupposes is: what if the Battle of Little Big Horn never happened?"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

> Here is the real one:
> 
> "Look at that grizzly bear."


"Grizzly Adams"? I dunno.



> "What this book presupposes is: what if the Battle of Little Big Horn never happened?"


 :shock:

e


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the royal tenenbaums

"_you wanna get outta hea? you talk to me."_


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

awwwright.. this is from the same movie

"_Greetings from The Humungus! The Lord Humungus! The Warrior of the Wasteland! The Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla!_"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

The Road Warrior.

"But when you felt your little egomaniac empire being threatened you sent your secret id monster out to kill again".


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Is it _that_ hard? (Thought my first was way too easy,but I guess I kind of overdid making the second a little more challenging.  )

Okay,here's another quote from the same film:

"I rarely use it myself,sir. It promotes rust".

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It strange that Jaws has some of my favourite movie quotes of all time. Including:

"Here's to swimming with bow-legged women".


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Gimpy, 
I have no idea where those quotes were from. The id quote sounded like it was from a 50's scifi movie I saw called Forbidden Planet. I'm not sure though. Here's a quote we use around our student house alot. Hopefully we havent butchered it too much....

"I have neither the time nor the inclination to defend myself against someone who sleeps under the very blanket of liberty which I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it...Because deep down in places you dont talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. "

Hope I didnt give away too much. We quote that movie like its going out of style, especially when we're losing an argument.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

"Forbidden Planet" is correct, HS! (Didn't think _anyone_ was ever going to get that!)



> "I have neither the time nor the inclination to defend myself against someone who sleeps under the very blanket of liberty which I provide, and then questions the manner in which I provide it...Because deep down in places you dont talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. "


That would be: _A Few Good Men_ (?). ("You can't handle the truth!")

Hopefully _this_ one won't be too much of a poser:

"A little business meeting, to settle the estate of your late wife".


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Hint numero dos:

"We think Thorwald is guilty".


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sorry but I googled that quote thinking I might know the answer. I then realized I had no idea and I doubt anybody else here will.

The answer: REAR WINDOW Guess it's Hitchcock.

"Can I borrow a towel. My car just hit a water buffalo."

and

"I would like a bloody mary, a steak sandwich...and a steak sandwich."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

gimpy34 said:


> The answer: REAR WINDOW Guess it's Hitchcock.


Correct sir.



> "Can I borrow a towel. My car just hit a water buffalo."
> 
> and
> 
> "I would like a bloody mary, a steak sandwich...and a steak sandwich."


Fletch

"You're so beautiful my Baron. Your skin, love to me. Your diseases lovingly cared for for all eternity".


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay,here's a clue (if not a dead giveaway). Not an actual quote from the film (I don't think), just a hint:

"Lookit that sandworm!".

e


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

dont answer this! its too good to let go.

it is by will alone i set my mind in motion. it is by the juice of sapho that thoughts aquire speed the lips aquire stains the stains become a warning. it is by will alone i set my mind in motion.

and...

i must not fear. fear is the mind-killer. fear is the little death that brings total obiteration. i must face my fear. i will permit it to pass over me and through me and when it has gone past i will turn the inner eye to see its path. where the fear has gone there will be nothing. only i will remain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

"Dune" of course! Finally one I get!

How about: "I've never seen so many men wasted so badly."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Awakenings

"Okay, I'll admit that a bird will panic in an enclosed space. But these birds didn't just get in, they flew in right down the chimney".


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

* The Birds *?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Privateer said:


> * The Birds *?


You are correct sir, *ha ha ha ha ha *( hardy Ed McMahon laughter).

And now if you will, supply us with the next movie quote.

e


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

_*"and they told him to throw down his sword and return to the earth. HA!! plently of time for the earth in the grave!"*_


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Conan the Barbarian (I'm pretty sure).

"Herring, why do you waste my time like this?"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Done it again (why are my quotes always either way too easy or way too hard?).

Second clue:

"_WE_ WANT THE _BARBER_! _WE_ WANT THE _BARBER_!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Third (and final) clue:

"I'm sorry, but I don't want to be an emperor. That is not my business. I should want to help others if I may. Black men, white men, gentile, Jew. We're all like that. We all want to help one another. But at some point we've lost the way..."


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

tic toc tic toc tic toc.......


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> *The Great Dictator*


Brilliant, Clover! (I was beginning to wonder if _anybody_ had seen that movie besides me).



> "If you're talking like a bitch, I'm gonna slap you like a bitch!"


Reservoir Dogs

"It's only an island if you look at it from the water".


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

we already did jaws you silly goose.

heres 2 for yas...

http://funwavs.com/wavfile.php?quote=2474&sound=77
"stop your grinnin and drop your linen, i found um."


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

heres one more..

http://funwavs.com/wavfile.php?quote=2472&sound=78


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Serendipity*

"Tell me, Bright Eyes, why are all apes created equal?"


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

planet of the apes

"you ghostin' us muthafuka! i dont care who you are back in the world, you give away our position one more time, ill bleed ya, real quiet and leave you here. got that?"

"what the hell are you?"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Predator (my favorite Ahnuld film).

"But I don't want to be shrunk."

"We'll have to detour through the heart."

"And each beat separates a man from eternity."


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fantastic Voyage* I believe it is called.

And here I go: "Did he just order a giant milk?" "That's a vanilla milkshake." "Oh."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Ghost World*

"_Seda*give*_?!?!"

"Ha! _Monsters_!".

"It's pronounced _eye_-gore".


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, "eye-gore" sounds like Young Frankenstein. I don't recognize the rest though. 
On the assumption I am at least partially correct, here is another:

"ExCUSE me, while I whip this out........(screams of delight/fear from women in scene)"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sc said:


> Well, "eye-gore" sounds like Young Frankenstein.


Correct!



> "ExCUSE me, while I whip this out........(screams of delight/fear from women in scene)"


*Blazing Saddles*

"That's a _lie_, I've never strangled a chicken in my life!"

"Brandon,until this very moment this world and the people in it have always been dark and incomprehensible to me. And I've tried to clear my way with logic and superior intellect,and you've thrown my own words right back in my face, Brandon."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Finally, one I know. *The Shining*

"And Russell, the guitar work on 'Fever Dog' is incendiary...incendiary!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, would these be from Stephen King's *IT*?

I don't want to give another movie quote before knowing for certain (hopefully it ends my drought in this thread. I _definitely_ should've got the one from 'The Shining' [kicks self in left shin with right foot]).

e


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Ah good, okay:

"A man, a statesman, he is to be killed. Assassinated. London. Soon, very soon. Tell them in London, Ambrose Chapel".


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Godfather*

"I don't like his feet." "They're just _feet_."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Second clue:

"Penis breath!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Platoon*

"Put Neidermeyer on it. He's a sneeky little sh*t just _like_ you."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Animal House*

Enigma, your quotes have been puzzling me for days. Look how clever that pun was. :wink:

"All we had is dead. Marry another."

from the most melodramatic movie of all time


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Empire of the Sun*

"Do you know who I am?" "Sure, you're Mr Kaplan."

"Then your name isn't Kaplan?"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Another clue:

"Quite simply, I'd like you to tell me how much you know of our arrangements. And, of course, how you came by this information. Naturally I don't expect to get this for nothing."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Yet another clue (where's Clover? She always knew these):

"What's all this got to do with Mt. Rushmore?" "Well Van Damm has a place near there. We think it's his jumping off point to leave the country tomorrow night."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Interview with the Vampire*

"Look at this. It's worthless. Ten dollars from a vendor in the street. But I take it, I bury in the sand for a thousand years it becomes priceless."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, finally had to google these. 

*Steel Magnolias*

(Chick-flick, no wonder. :wink: )

"It's like the first impression stamped on a coin. It isn't finished". "You're right. It has all the features but no details, no character, no lines."

"Miles, you and I are scientific men. You can understand the wonder of what's happened. Now just think, less than a month ago Santa Mara was like any other town. People with nothing but problems. Then out of the sky came a solution."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

This thread has become an Enigma vs. Cloverstone battle of useless movie knowledge, but this is a great thread so to keep it healthy we should consider making the quotes easier/more current.

OK, I googled that last one and it was Invasion of the Body Snatchers. I'm sorry, that movie came out 24 years before I was born. Unless you're quoting Casablanca, The Wizard of Oz, Gone With the Wind, or Bridge on the River Kwai, I'm not going to know anything pre-1960. That's just me, though.

OK, this one shouldn't be that hard:

(With Johnny and Santo's "Sleepwalker" playing in the background)
"Riiiiiichieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Cable Guy*

"Could you say that a little louder? I don't think Bela heard you".

"Now _that's_ an alien!"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ed Wood*

I definitely knew The Cable Guy one also.

"Now you will realize that evil always triumphs because good is dumb."


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

*Bruce Almighty*

"Before we get into this, I just thought I'd let you know, I've had a vasectomy."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

How about another clue (if it's okay to ask in this game).

That line sounds familiar, but it just won't 'click'.

e


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*American Splendor*

I don't think those are his exact words for that quote.

"People often ask me if I was the class clown, and I say, 'No, I wasn't the class clown...but I sat next to him and studied him."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

one more clue:

"I've been coming to this circle for about five years, and measuring it. The diameter and the circumference are constantly changing, but the radius stays the same. Which brings me to the number 5. There are five letters in the word Blaine. Now, if you mix up the letters in the word Blaine, mix 'em around, eventually, you'll come up with Nebali. Nebali. The name of a planet in a galaxy way, way, way... way far away. And another thing. Once you go into that circle, the weather never changes. It is always 67 degrees with a 40% chance of rain. "

If you can't get the quote from that than you've probably never seen this movie.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

I think thats "The Village" but i could be wrong, heres an easy one....classic

"He slimed me"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ghostbusters*

Easy one here. Started it all.

"Hey, you got girlfriend Vietnam? Me so horny. Me love you long time."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Full Metal Jacket*

"I was born a freak, _you_ have to wear a mask."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Second clue:

"At least I don't have blood gushing out of my _nose_!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Cloverstone said:


> Is it *Batman Returns*? Not positive so I don't want to post until I'm sure. :?


You are correct madame (and congratulations on becoming a mod!  ).

e


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Se7en*

"We _drown_." "Which is why we always pray for rain."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Second clue:

"You reek of the stench of humans."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Third:

"Semos has returned!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

*gladiator*

"I live my life a quarter mile at a time, nothing else matters, for those ten seconds or less, I'm free. "


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Fast and the Furious*

"There are approximately 1500 aliens in Manhattan." "Cab drivers?" "Not as many as you'd think"

"Raise your hands, and all of your flippers."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Apollo 13*

"_I_ am the Pumpkin King!"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That would be *Mystic River*

"If there's any ******* 'round here it's you. Smart-mouthed, stupid-ass, swamp runnin' ******. And if you ain't careful, that's all you ever gonna be."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Matchstick Men*

"They started appearing three years ago. They come without warning, take what they need, and then they disappear without a trace."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

More clues:

"Joe, for the last time, I didn't sabotage your damn airplane!"

"You should've let me go back in there for my film." "You're right, I should've."

"Who dares come before me? Who dares enter this place? What has begun cannot be stopped. The time for this world is over."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Kill Bill, Volume 1*

"You want me to bribe senators?" "I don't want them bribed, Jack. I want this done legal. I want them _bought_."

"Show me the blueprints! Show me the blueprints! Show me the blueprints! Show me the blueprints!..."

"Get a doctor!. No one sees him like this!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, I didn't actually see this movie, but I think I recognize it from the cast:

*Blow* (?)

"I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really really good looking, and I plan to find out what that is."

"I just thank the lord she didn't live to see her son as a mermaid." "Mer-_man_! Mer-_man_."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Zoolander*

"My name is Darth Vader. I am an extraterrestrial from the planet Vulcan."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Back to the Future*

"Uh, we ain't going to Krautville, our plane's broke." "No, it's fixed." "Christ, let's go break it."

"And if we don't drop these bombs in the right pickle barrel there are going to be a lot of innocent people killed." "What's the difference? They're all _nazis_!"

"Fuel gauge is shot. How long can we fly on one engine?" "I don't know. I guess we'll find out."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Analyze This*

"Don't _ever_ risk your life for an asset. If it comes down to you or them, send flowers."

"Where did you learn to shoot?" "Boy scouts, sir."

"Happy?" "Seventy five casualties, an apartment block leveled, one dead terrorist? Yeah, happy."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Amadeus*

"We are a covert anti-terrorist team that is so secret, when we snap our fingers, _nothing happens_."

"I want to take his face...off. Eyes, nose, skin, teeth. It's coming _off_!"

"Hello? This is Sean Archer." "Well, if you are Sean Archer, then I must be Castor Troy."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hotel Rwanda*

"Always remember, others may hate you, but those who hate you don't win unless you hate them. And then you destroy yourself."

"They can't impeach me for bombing Cambodia. The president can bomb anybody he likes."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy*

"You treat a disease, you win, you lose. You treat a person, I'll guarantee you'll win."

"We can head down to the maternity ward. You _know_ those chicks put out."

"See what no one else sees. See what everyone else chooses not to see, out of fear, conformity, or laziness. See the whole world anew each day!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*A Beautiful Mind*

"Dry land is not just our destination, it is our _destiny_!"

"What are the markings on her back?"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Day After Tomorrow*

"On a similar note I must confess to you, I'm giving very serious thought to eating your wife."

"Are you by any chance trying to trace my whereabouts, you naughty girl?"


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

I think I know this one. Is it *Hannibal*?

Will post a new one in a minute.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

"No youre not thinking, youre too busy to be a smart ally to be thinking. Now I want you to think and stop being a smart ally (sp?). Can you do that for me?"

"So lets just say Im driving this buggy and if you fix your attitude you can ride along with me"


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Wendy said:


> "No youre not thinking, youre too busy to be a smart ally to be thinking. Now I want you to think and stop being a smart ally (sp?). Can you do that for me?"
> 
> "So lets just say Im driving this buggy and if you fix your attitude you can ride along with me"


The cowboy from Mulholland Drive. Great scene! Great movie!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

"Is this what it's all about...eating, drinking, f---ing, sucking..."

"You need me. You need me to have someone to point your fat little fingers at, and say *that's* the bad guy. So, i'm leaving now. Say good night to the bad guy!"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Dazed and Confused*

"I was at Woodstock, for Christ's sake. I peed in a field, held on to the Who's helicopter as it flew away."

"If Grandma is so smart, then why is she sitting in our nieghbor's car."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Is this from *As Good as it Gets*?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

"I want this guy _dead_! I want his _family_ dead! I want his house burned to the _ground_! I want to go there in the middle of the night and piss on his _ashes_!"

"Word is they're going to end prohibition. What'll you do then?" "I think I'll have a drink."


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Meet the Parents, Clover. I use that blessing everyday for my meals. Well, not actually, but it would throw my conservative roommates for a loop.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*A Fish Called Wanda*

"No doubt the precogs have already seen this." "No doubt."

"Who's the victim?" "I've never _heard_ of him. But I'm supposed to kill him in less than thirty six hours."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Grosse Pointe Blank?


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

gimpy34 said:


> Grosse Pointe Blank?


Noop, sorry.

Coupla more clues:

"There hasn't been a murder in six years. The system, it is perfect."

"What are you looking for?" "Flaws. Do you ever get any false positives?"


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

*Minority Report*

"Eckhart saw Hell too. He said: The only thing that burns in Hell is the part of you that won't let go of life, your memories, your attachments. They burn them all away. But they're not punishing you, he said. They're freeing your soul. So, if you're frightened of dying and... and you're holding on, you'll see devils tearing your life away. But if you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from the earth."


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

*Girl, Interrupted*

"Let me see if I've got this straight: in order to be grounded, I've got to be crazy and I must be crazy to keep flying. But if I ask to be grounded, that means I'm not crazy any more and I have to keep flying.".


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Phone Booth*

"Okay, so we got a trooper pulls somebody over. We got a shooting. These folks drive by, there's a high speed pursuit. Ends here, and then there's this execution type deal."

"And I guess that was your accomplice in the woodchipper."


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

*Fargo*

"I'm somebody now, Harry. Everybody likes me. Soon, millions of people will see me and they'll all like me. I'll tell them about you, and your father, how good he was to us. Remember? It's a reason to get up in the morning. It's a reason to lose weight, to fit in the red dress. It's a reason to smile. It makes tomorrow all right. What have I got Harry, hm? Why should I even make the bed, or wash the dishes? I do them, but why should I? I'm alone. Your father's gone, you're gone. I got no one to care for. What have I got, Harry? I'm lonely. I'm old."


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Airplane*

-"Grace thinks I'm a failure."
-"Wait, what has she ever done with her life that's so great?"

"That's a good haircut. That's what my friend needs to get."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Red Dawn*

"Oh nothing. I was just wondering if you guys wanted to chase this tornado or if you guys just wanted to catch the next one."

"You've never seen it miss this house, and miss that house, and then come right after _you_!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

*Twister*

'Sometimes being a bitch is all a woman has to hold on to.'

'And don't forget! Eclipse at five!'

'A bad patch? I had a fucking nervous breakdown, mother!'


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Dead Man Walking*

"Are they dead?" "Does it matter?"

"They say that a man who represents himself in court has a fool for a client. And with God as my witness, I am that fool!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*What about Bob?*

"You want to explain the math of this to me? I mean, where's the sense in risking the lives of eight of us to save one guy?"

"James, I'm here to tell you your brothers were killed in combat. They're dead."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Carrie*

"You have passion, Alejandro, and your skill is growing. But to enter Montero's world, I must give you something which is completely beyond your reach." "Ah, yes? And what is that?" "Charm."

"I've never lost a fight." "Except to a crippled old man just now."

"He probably wears the mask to hide his bald head and unsightly features."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Basic Instinct*

"What is Ramius going to do, sail into New York harbor, pop the hatch, and say 'here I am'?" "It may be just that simple."

"I will live in Montana. And I will marry a round American woman and raise rabbits, and she will cook them for me. And I will have a pickup truck. Maybe even a recreational vehicle."


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER

Here's a couple good movie lines (from the same movie)

"Well, what do you think of him?"

"He's a pedantic, pontificating, pretentious bastard, a belligerent old fart, a worthless steaming pile of cow dung, figuratively speaking."

"Simmons is old. He should've been out of the game years ago but he can't stay home because he hates his wife. You've met her at the Christmas parties, she's the one that gets plastered and calls him a retard, and you, Tom; you're the biggest brownnose I've ever seen. You've got your head so far up Mr. Allen's ass, I can't tell where you end and he begins. "


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> "Simmons is old. He should've been out of the game years ago but he can't stay home because he hates his wife. You've met her at the Christmas parties, she's the one that gets plastered and calls him a retard, and you, Tom; you're the biggest brownnose I've ever seen. You've got your head so far up Mr. Allen's ass, I can't tell where you end and he begins. "


*Liar Liar*

"I ain't like that no more. I ain't the same, Ned. Claudia, she straightened me up, cleared me of drinkin' whiskey and all. Just 'cause we're goin' on this killing, that don't mean I'm gonna go back to bein' the way I was. I just need the money, get a new start for them youngsters. Ned, you remember that drover I shot through the mouth and his teeth came out the back of his head? I think about him now and again. He didn't do anything to deserve to get shot, at least nothin' I could remember when I sobered up. Yeah, no one liked me. Mountain boys all thought I was gonna shoot 'em out of pure meanness."


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2005)

*Unforgiven*

"A: Now let me ask you a question, B. When you drove in here, did you notice a sign out in front that said, 'Dead ****** storage'?
B: A....
A: Answer the question! Did you see a sign out in front of my house that said 'Dead ****** storage'?
B: Naw man, I didn't.
A: You know why you didn't see that sign?
B: Why?
A: 'Cause storin' dead ******* ain't my fuckin' business!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Pulp Fiction*

"This is life's ultimate cruelty. It offers us a taste of youth and vitality, and then it makes us witness our own decay."

"Where did you put my wife?" "She's dead, sir. They took her to the morgue." "The _morgue_? She'll be _furious_!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, didn't see this one, but heard all about it (probably the one Jim Carrey movie I didn't actually go to, lol):

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind*

"They're coming out of the walls. They're coming outta the goddamn _walls_!"

"Just tell me one thing, Burke. You're going out there to destroy them, right? Not to study, not to bring back, but to wipe them out."


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

*Aliens*

"Somestimes what seems like surrender isn't surrender at all. It's about what's going on in our hearts. About seeing clearly the way life is and accepting it and being true to it, whatever the pain, because the pain of not being true to it is far, far greater."

"Are you afraid of anything, Tom Booker?"

"It's like the boy I knew just went away somewhere..."
"I know where he goes".
"I know you do. Don't you disappear"


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh man, can't believe I know this one 

*Nell*

...tree in the wind, tree in the wind... (from Nell also )

*****************

"I thought Tristan would never live to be an old man. I was wrong about that. I was wrong about many things. It was those who loved him the most that died young. He was a rock they broke themselves against however much he tried to protect them."

S:Were you going to say goodbye? Tristan? How long will you be gone? 
T: Not long. A few months. 
S: I can make it better for you. 
T: No. 
S: If we'd had a child or if I were pregnant, would you still be going? 
T: Yes. 
S: Just give me a chance. 
T: Don't do that. 
S: Look at me. Please, look at me. I'll wait for you. However long it takes. I'll wait for you forever.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The School of Rock*

"I can carry nearly eighty gigs of data in my head."

"What the f*** is going on? What the _f***_ is going on? You know, all my life I've been careful to stay in my own corner. Looking out for _number one_, no complications. Now suddenly I'm responsible for the fate of the entire f***ing world, and everybody and his mother is trying to kill me _if_, _if_ my head doesn't blow up first."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Old School*

"What's the holdup, anyway?" "Well, we asked Sam for $500.000." "That should be no problem." "He wouldn't pay." "He wouldn't pay?" "Then we asked him for $100.000." "Yeah?" "He still wouldn't pay. So now we're lowering our price to $50.000." "Do I understand this correctly, am I being marked down? I've been kidnapped by _K-Mart_!"


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummmm...William H. Bonney was aka Billy the Kid.

I think there was a movie called Billy the Kid but that would be too easy.

My husband's guess...Lincoln County War


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Young Guns*

"This is my age. I'm in the prime of my youth, and I'll only be young once." "Yeah, but you're gonna be stupid for the rest of your life."

"If I could only have one food for the rest of my life? That's easy, cherry Pez. Cherry flavored Pez. There's no doubt about it."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Another clue:

"It happens sometimes. Friends come in and out of our lives like busboys in a restaurant."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*One Hour Photo*

"We won't have to lose our Mozarts, we won't have to lose our Martin Luther Kings. We will have finally conquered death."

"It cost me 1.2 million to bring you guys back. Try to be worth the money."


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

*jurassic park*


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Alrighty, put on my 'Captain Google' cape and went out and found these on the web:

*A Night at the Roxbury*

"We may have lost the war, but we haven't lost our sense of humor. Even when we lose a lung, a spleen, a bladder, thirty five feet of small intestine. two legs, and our ability to reproduce for the south, _do we ever lose our sense of humor?!_"

"I _can't_ be calm! Oh, no no no no, I'm the master of the _mechanical_ stuff! And I have to help _you_, the master of the _stupid stuff_!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

More clues:

"Mr West, not every situation requires your patented approach of shoot first, shoot later, shoot some more and then when everybody's dead try to ask a question or two."

"Mr West! How nice of you to join us tonight and add _color_ to these monochromatic proceedings!" "Well when a fella comes back from the dead, I find that an occasion to _stand_ _up_ and be counted!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*White Noise*

"Hey, Dad, what if it's him?" "Who?" "Big Foot". "Big Foot?" "Holy _sh*t_! Sorry, Dad". "That's okay, I was looking for the right words".

"He walked into our kitchen and was eating out of our refrigerator. I thought we was gonna eat me but he ate our daughter's corsage and then ate our goldfish!" "And where is he now Mr. Henderson?" "In the bathroom". "Oh of course, how stupid of me".


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Harry and the Hendersons.

Sell crazy somewhere else. We're all stocked up here.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*As Good As It Gets*

"It was Dad, I swear! Dressed like a homeless man. And you know what else was strange? A business man and a woman with a little dog came out of nowhere and forced him onto a bus". "_Well_, it's about time they cleaned up the trash downtown before we become just like the rest of the country".

"For God's sake, Chris, the whole _world_ is watching. We can't let him die in front of a live audience!" "He was _born_ in front of a live audience".


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

*Truman Show*

Why do we fall, sir? So we learn how to pick ourselves back up.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Batman Begins* (Saw that just last week, _loved_ it!)

"There's nothing stronger than the heart of a volunteer."

"A brilliant man will find a way not to fight a war."

"Do you know what top secret means?" "Yeah, it's the kind of mission where you get medals, but they send them to your relatives."


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

More clues:

"You're a rotten drunk, always have been." "Well, you're a lousy friend, that's a new development."

"I like sub commanders. They have no time for bullsh*t, and neither do I."

"You know at Pearl they hit us with a sledgehammer. This raid, even if it makes it through, it'll only be a pinprick, but it'll be straight through their hearts."


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I LOVE that film. *Ice Age* is one of my alll time faves, especially the extras at the beginning and the end with the squirrel and his nut. I cry every time I watch that film...

"You don't know my cat. It's very demanding."

"It? You don't know if it's a boy or a girl? "

"I respect its privacy. "

***

"I should have worn a skirt. "

"I should have brought my gun. "

"What was that?"

"Should be fun!"


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Children of the Corn*

"People are always asking me how is it that firefighters run into a burning building when everyone else is running out. Courage is the answer."

"Have you ever considered baby-sitting full time?" "What do you think I do at the firehouse?"


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Ladder 49*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"You guys gotta get me out of here! There's this guy Nasty Nate who wants my cocktail fruit, and everyone here likes fresh fish! Then The Squirrel Master came out of left field and told me I'm his bitch!"*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"You guys gotta get me out of here! There's this guy Nasty Nate who wants my cocktail fruit, and everyone here likes fresh fish! Then The Squirrel Master came out of left field and told me I'm his bitch!"*

COME ON PEOPLE, SOMEONE HAS TO GET THIS... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

*HALF BAKED* with Dave Chapelle, right?! 

And how about this:
"_*Laugh and the world laughs with you. Weep and you weep alone.*_"


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Yeah, Half Baked - brilliant stoner movie, funny as hell.

I believe your quote is from the movie: *Oldboy.*

Am I right?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"Listen kid, I'm not gonna bullshit you, all right? I don't give a good fuck what you know, or don't know, but I'm gonna torture you anyway, regardless. Not to get information. It's amusing, to me, to torture a cop. You can say anything you want cause I've heard it all before. All you can do is pray for a quick death, which you ain't gonna get."*

....this one is easy....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, this one?s really easy: *Reservoir Dogs*!

Btw. have you seen Oldboy? It?s an ultimate vengeance movie...

How bout this one?

*"Haku, listen, I just remembered something from along time ago, I think it may help you. Once, when I was little , I dropped my shoe into a river. When I tried to get it back i fell in, I thought I'd drown but the water carried me to shore. It finally came back to me, the rivers name was the Kahaku river, I think that was you, and your real name is Kahaku river."*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, Oldboy is a great movie.

Eeeeeeeeek I believe your other quote from the movie animation; *"Sen To Chihiro No Kamikakushi"*

Which I have heard of but never seen.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

About cigarettes:

*"It's that kind of mentality that allows the cancer-producing industry to survive. Of course we're all going to die someday, but do we have to pay for it? Do we actually have to throw hard-earned dollars on the counter and say, "Please, Mr. Merchant of Death, sir, please, sell me something that will stink up my breath and my clothes and fry my lungs?"*

...this one should also be easy...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

That would be... ummm... *CLERKS *by Kevin Smith, one of my most favourite movies of all times.

Now, this would be tricky:

*"In the end it's all nice."*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Actually I found this one easy.

*Requiem For A Dream*

Am I right? :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"So I guess this is where I tell you what I learned - my conclusion, right? Well, my conclusion is: Hate is baggage. Life's too short to be pissed off all the time. It's just not worth it. Derek says it's always good to end a paper with a quote. He says someone else has already said it best. So if you can't top it, steal from them and go out strong. So I picked a guy I thought you'd like. 'We are not enemies, but friends. We must not be enemies. Though passion may have strained, it must not break our bonds of affection. The mystic chords of memory will swell when again touched, as surely they will be, by the better angels of our nature.'"*

...another easy one...


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*American History X *

:shock: dang i wish edward norton still looked like this. minus the swas of course.

ok heres a quote..

http://www.saunalahti.fi/frog1/wavs/gulliver.wav


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

So eeeeeeeeasy.....

*Clockwork Orange*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"Are you quitting on me? Well, are you? Then quit, you slimy f*cking walrus-looking piece of shit. Get the f*ck off of my obstacle. Get the f*ck down off of my obstacle. Now. Move it. I'm going to rip your balls off, so you cannot contaminate the rest of the world. I will motivate you, Private Pyle, if it short-dicks every cannibal on the Congo."*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

full metal jacket... lol actually that was going to be my quote but i chose the clockwork one instead.

ok heres a sort of hard one cause its just one word, and its not even a real word. it helps if you play it over and over really fast. :wink:

http://www.garnersclassics.com/wavs/ni.wav


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

I?m not sure, but ain?t it MONTY PYTHON?S HOLY GRAIL? (The knights who say NI?)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

correct!!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"Choose Life. Choose a job. Choose a career. Choose a family. Choose a f*cking big television, choose washing machines, cars, compact disc players and electrical tin openers. Choose good health, low cholesterol, and dental insurance. Choose fixed interest mortgage repayments. Choose a starter home. Choose your friends. Choose leisurewear and matching luggage. Choose a three-piece suite on hire purchase in a range of f*cking fabrics. Choose DIY and wondering who the f*ck you are on a Sunday morning. Choose sitting on that couch watching mind-numbing, spirit-crushing game shows, stuffing f*cking junk food into your mouth. Choose rotting away at the end of it all, pishing your last in a miserable home, nothing more than an embarrassment to the selfish, f*cked up brats you spawned to replace yourself. Choose your future. Choose life... But why would I want to do a thing like that? I chose not to choose life. I chose somethin' else. And the reasons? There are no reasons. Who needs reasons when you've got heroin?"*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

*Trainspotting*

--You killed him? --I only shot him. The fall killed him.

--You just met him once and you killed him like that? --What? I should only kill people after I get to know them?

--Improvise, Adapt to the environment, Darwin, I Ching Shit Happens. Whatever man, we gotta roll with it.

-How are you at math? I was hired for five hits. I did four.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Collateral*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"Wake up! These humans have besmirched everything He's bestowed upon them. They were given Paradise - they threw it away. They were given this planet - they destroyed it. They were favored best among all His endeavors and some of them don't even believe he exists. And in spite of it all... He hath shown them infinite f*cking patience at every turn. What about us? I asked you... Once, to lay down the sword, because I felt sorry for them. What was the result? Our expulsion from Paradise! Where was his infinite f*cking patience then? It's not right! It's not fair! We've paid our debt. Don't you think it's time... Don't you think it's time we went home? And to do that... I... I think we may have to dispatch our-our would be dispatchers."*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

~Dogma

Lo, there do I see my father 
Lo, there do I see my mother and my sisters 
and my brothers 
Lo, there do I see the line of my people back 
to the beginning 
Lo, they do call to me 
They bid me take place among them 
in the Halls of Valhalla 
Where the brave may live forever...


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The 13th Warrior*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

...ok...easy one...

*"First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village. But the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario, well, it just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have... reproductive organs under those tiny, white pants. It's just so illogical, about being a Smurf, you know? I mean, what's the point of living... if you don't have a d*ck?" *


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

DONNIE DARKO, the movie I never understood but always liked )

What ?bout this?

Kidnap the Santa Claus
beat him with a stick
lock him up for ninety years
see what makes him tick.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Easy!  ...

*The Nightmare Before Christmas*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"Not to sh*t on anyone's riff here, but let me just see if I grasp this concept, ok? You're suggesting that we take some f*cking parking shuttles and reinforce them with some aluminum siding and then just head on over to the gun store and watch our good friend Andy play some cowboy movie jump-on-the-covered-wagon bullshit. Then, we're gonna drive across a ruined city, through a welcome committee of a few hundred thousand dead cannibals, all so that we can sail off into the sunset on this f*cking as*h*le's boat? And head for some island that for all we know doesn't even exist? "

- Yeah.

- Pretty much, yeah

- Yeah.

Okay... I'm in.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Kewl quote from very kewl Dawn of the dead 

"I want really big tits, out to here, so the audience can see 'em get all cut up and crushed on the dashboard."


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Crash* :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*"F*ck me? F*ck you! F*ck you and this whole city and everyone in it. F*ck the panhandlers, grubbing for money and smiling at me behind my back. F*ck the squeegee men dirtying up the clean windshield of my car. Get a f*cking job! F*ck the Sikhs and the Pakistanis bombing down the avenues in decrepit cabs, curry steaming out their pores, stinking up my day. Terrorists in f*cking training. SLOW THE F*CK DOWN! F*ck the Chelsea boys with their waxed chests and pumped up biceps. Going down on each other in my parks and on my piers, jingling their d*cks on my Channel 35. F*ck the Korean grocers with their pyramids of overpriced fruit and their tulips and roses wrapped in plastic. Ten years in the country, still no speaky English? F*ck the Russians in Brighton Beach. Mobster thugs sitting in caf?s, sipping tea in little glasses, sugar cubes between their teeth. Wheelin' and dealin' and schemin'. Go back where you f*cking came from! F*ck the black-hatted Hasidim, strolling up and down 47th street in their dirty gabardine with their dandruff. Selling South African apartheid diamonds! F*ck the Wall Street brokers. Self-styled masters of the universe. Michael Douglas, Gordon Gecko wannabe mother f*ckers, figuring out new ways to rob hard working people blind. Send those Enron as*h*les to jail for F*CKING LIFE! You think Bush and Cheney didn't know about that sh*t? Give me a f*cking break! Tyco! Worldcom! F*ck the Puerto Ricans. 20 to a car, swelling up the welfare rolls, worst f*ckin' parade in the city and don't even get me started on the Dom-in-i-cans, 'cause they make the Puerto Ricans look good. F*ck the Bensonhurst Italians with their pomaded hair, their nylon warm-up suits, their St. Anthony medallions, swinging their, Jason Giambi, Louisville slugger, baseball bats, trying to audition for the Sopranos. F*ck the Upper East Side wives with their Hermes scarves and their fifty-dollar Balducci artichokes. Overfed faces getting pulled and lifted and stretched, all taut and shiny. You're not fooling anybody, sweetheart! F*ck the uptown brothers. They never pass the ball, they don't want to play defense, they take fives steps on every lay-up to the hoop and then they want to turn around and blame everything on the white man. Slavery ended one hundred and thirty seven years ago. Move the f*ck on! F*ck the corrupt cops with their anus violating plungers and their 41 shots, standing behind a blue wall of silence. You betray our trust! F*ck the priests who put their hands down some innocent child's pants. F*ck the church that protects them, delivering us into evil. And while you're at it, f*ck Jesus Christ! He got off easy! A day on the cross, a weekend in hell and all the hallelujahs of the legioned angels for eternity! Try seven years in f*ckin' Otisville, J! F*ck Osama Bin Laden, Al Qaeda, and backward-a*s, cave-dwelling, fundamentalist as*h*les everywhere. On the names of innocent thousands murdered, I pray you spend the rest of eternity with your seventy-two wh*res roasting in a jet-fueled fire in hell. You towel headed ************* can kiss my royal Irish a*s!"*


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

25th hour

this should be easy.

" you want to go to jail or do you want to go home.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

Isn't that *Training Day* ?

well heres an easy one:

"I got sumtin' to say, and I need the world to hear it. I'm a lyricologist. I can rap about anything. Shrink, shrink. Blinkity-blink. Tried to make me think. Wanna go to my sink. And vomit. Clean it up wit' Comet. Earth is my planet. See? I'm the shiznit."


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

is that 8 mile. i'm not sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

See, according to this, you're already dead. You're out of here, baby. What can you do? Just give me your blue eyes before you go, ok?


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

wait i think thats malibus most wanted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

nope, more hints:

*If you're frightened of dying you'll see devils tearing you apart. If you've made your peace then they're angels freeing you from the world.*


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Reminds me of Ghost.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

A great movie quote:

_"When you learn how to die, you learn how to live."_


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

bigpete87 said:


> _"When you learn how to die, you learn how to live."_


Tuesdays With Morrie

"There's no point to any of this. It's all just a random lottery of meaningless tragedy and a series of near escapes. So I take pleasure in the details. You know, a quarter-pounder with cheese, those are good, the sky about ten minutes before it starts to rain, the moment where your laughter become a cackle; and I sit back and I smoke my Camel Straights and I ride my own melt."

"Alright fine you wanna be in a band fine. Go ahead. Play everynight. Play three times a night! Don't just dick around the same coffee house for five years. Don't dick around with her, or with me. I mean try at something for once in your life, do something about it. But you know what? You better do it now and you better do it fast because the world doesn't owe you any favors."


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

littlecrocodile said:


> nope, more hints:
> 
> *If you're frightened of dying you'll see devils tearing you apart. If you've made your peace then they're angels freeing you from the world.*


Jacobs ladder?


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Cloverstone said:


> _"Give yourself over to absolute pleasure. Swim the warm waters of sins of the flesh, erotic nightmares beyond any measure, and sensual daydreams to treasure forever. Can't you just see it? Don't dream it, be it."_


*The Rocky Horror Picture Show*

New one: _"Hope is a strange thing, a currency for people who know they are losing. The more familiar you are with hope the less beautiful it becomes."_


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*The Butterfly Effect*

"The only rules that really matter are these: what a man can do and what a man can't do. For instance, you can accept that your father was a pirate and a good man or you can't. But pirate is in your blood, boy, so you'll have to square with that some day. And me, for example, I can let you drown, but I can't bring this ship into Tortuga all by me onesies, savvy? So, can you sail under the command of a pirate, or can you not."

"I don't care for the situation. Any attempt to storm the caves could turn to an ambush." "Not if you're the one doing the ambushing. I go in and convince Barbossa to send his men out with their little boats. You and your mates return to the Dauntless and blast the bejesus out of them with your little cannons, eh? What do you have to lose?"


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Pirates of the Caribbean*

_"When was the last time you were with Paul Allen?" "We'd gone to a new musical called 'Oh Africa, brave Africa'. It was a laugh riot."

"I have all the characteristics of a human being: blood, flesh, skin, hair; but not a single, clear, identifiable emotion, except for greed and disgust. Something horrible is happening inside of me and I don't know why. My nightly bloodlust has overflown into my days. I feel lethal, on the verge of frenzy. I think my mask of sanity is about to slip."
_


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*

_
"I'll be honest with you, I love his music, I do, I'm a Michael Bolton fan. For my money, it doesn't get any better than when he sings "When a Man Loves a Woman"."

"It's a "Jump to Conclusions mat". You see, you have this mat, with different CONCLUSIONS written on it that you could JUMP TO."
_


----------



## GHSJerCon (Aug 27, 2006)

*Office Space*

"If I was to buy you flowers - no, let me rephrase. If I was to _let_ you suck my tongue, would you be grateful?"


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

*Face Off*

"That rug really tied the room together"


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*The Big Lewbowski*

Too easy! 

_Don't condescend me, man. I'll fuckin' kill ya, man._


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

*True Romance*

"I'm glad it's you" --character's last words before he is killed with a tommy gun.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Road to Perdition*

_
"I'm just a bloody normal bloke. A normal bloke who likes a bit of torture."

"Beethoven had his critics too, Keithy, see if you can name three of them.

That's right, you can't."
_


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

*The Hills Have Eyes*

"She's not my girlfriend. I find her interesting because she's a client and she sleeps above her covers . . . four feet above her covers!"

"Where do these stairs go?" "They go up!"


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Ice Age - Meltdown*

_"In the quiet words of the Virgin Mary... come again."
"You're on thin fucking ice my pedigree chums, and I shall be under it when it breaks. Now, fuck off."
_


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

*Snatch*

"stop, dave...Dave, my mind is going. I can feel it. I can feel it. My mind is going. There is no question about it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I can feel it. i'm afraid..."


----------



## Ayato (Jul 1, 2006)

*2001*

"You'll forgive me if I don't stay around to watch. I just can't cope with the freaky stuff. "

"The television screen is the retina of the mind's eye."

"Careful... it bites"


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

*Videodrome

*
"I'm gonna flash 'em Joe!" 
"I'm gonna walk down that stinkin' aisle, open up this *beep* bathrobe and wiggle my dick at 'em!" 
"Son, you're not..." 
"YES I AM Joe! And do you know why?! 'Cause I want you to have a heart attack and die so that we never have to do this sh!t again! You and your [email protected]#kin' FASHION SHOW!" 
"I'm gonna wiggle it at 'em you cheap bastard! I'm tellin' you, you'd better be prepared 'cause when I yank it out, everyone in that audience, with the exception of my wife, is gonna be runnin' for the exits!!!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

*Slap Shot*

"If she was here I'd probably be just as crazy now as I was then in about 5 minutes. Ain't that ridiculous? Naw, it ain't really. 'Cause being crazy about a woman like her is always the right thing to do. Being an old decrepit bag of bones, that's what's ridiculous."

"He was _sweeping_ you sons of bitches, he was _sweeping!_"


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*The Last Picture Show*

_"...yes, you'd drink too if you knew the world half as well as I do."_

_"Now you're looking for the secret... but you won't find it because you're not really looking. You don't really want to know the secret... You want to be fooled."_


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

*a beautiful mind*

_"-Dont let it control you"

"- You gonna let me outta of here? I've gotta pee."

"-When i get out of here, i'm going to kill you myself"_


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Ha Ha *Strange brew*



> There's no reason to become alarmed, and we hope you'll enjoy the rest of your flight. By the way, is there anyone on board who knows how to fly a plane?


G.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Beavis and Butthead Do America* 

_"DDW: wait have 2 type with 1 hand am cumming right now... ohohohohohohohohohohohohohohohoohohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo+_*&^%$?!?$%&*&*^%&^%$??D!$%^&**&**&&*12303894848575us7sjc7d78s87o/s878usuiu7sbom/"

"I think you owe me for deceiving me so exquisitely."_


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

8)

*Reservoir Dogs*

_"I wasn't like every other kid, you know, who dreams about being an astronaut, I was always more interested in what bark was made out of on a tree. Richard Gere's a real hero of mine. Sting. Sting would be another person who's a hero. The music he's created over the years, I don't really listen to it, but the fact that he's making it, I respect that. I care desperately about what I do. Do I know what product I'm selling? No. Do I know what I'm doing today? No. But I'm here, and I'm gonna give it my best shot."

"Rufus, Brint, and Meekus were like brothers to me. And when I say brother, I don't mean, like, an actual brother, but I mean it like the way black people use it. Which is more meaningful I think."

_


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*Zoolander?*

"First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village, but the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her. And as for the whole gang-bang scenario, it just couldn't happen. Smurfs are asexual. They don't even have reproductive organs under those little white pants. That's what's so illogical, you know, about being a Smurf. What's the point of living if you don't have a dick?"


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Monthy Python and the Holy Grail*

_"What kind of rat bastard psychotic would play that song right now, at this moment?"_


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Blow*

_"I can't tell you... that was one of the best times I've ever had. It was. But you know, I knew something must be rotten in Denmark. There was no way you could like me that much. Man, I can't tell you how relieved I was when you took off your dress, you... you didn't have a dick."_


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

* Lord of War* (Great film!)

I haven't met anyone that I didn't become friends with... eventally.

Really? Because I haven't met anyone who's ass I didn't kick... eventally.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind*

"_Everybody blames the Jews for killing Christ, and the Jews try to pass it off on the Romans. I'm one of the few people who believes it was the blacks."_


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Bringing this one back

So many more great quotes from this movie it was hard to choose:

Do you think I'm weird? 
Definitely. 
No, man, seriously. Am I weird? 
Yeah, but so what? Everybody's weird.

and

Mickey's a mouse, Donald's a duck, Pluto's a dog. What's Goofy? 
Goofy's a dog. He's definitely a dog. 
He can't be a dog. He wears a hat and drives a car. 
God, that's weird. What the Hell is Goofy?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

;Something strange happened to me this morning.
: Was it a dream where you see yourself in, sort of, Sun God robes, on a pyramid, with a thousand naked women screaming and throwing little pickles at you? 
; No. 
: Why am I the only person that has that dream?


----------



## brain carcass (Aug 23, 2007)

*Real Genius*

"Generals can do anything; there's nothing so much like a god on earth as a General on a battlefield."


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

death at a funural

"When I was a little kid, I kinda had this problem. And it's not even that big of a deal, something like 8 percent of kids do it. For some reason, I don't know why. I would just kinda... sit around all day... and draw pictures of dicks."


----------



## GHSJerCon (Aug 27, 2006)

*Superbad*

"Don't you get it?! Don't you see the hat?!? I...AM MRS....NESBIT!!!"


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

*toy story!
*
"What about the ROUS's?
Rodents of unusual size? I don't think they exist"


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

*The Princess Bride*

"The Zone wants to be respected. Otherwise it will punish."


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

*Stalker*

Everything will be all right. You are in my hands. I am here to protect you. You have nowhere to go. You have nowhere to go.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

*THX-1138*

It's a shame to see kids beatin' each other's brains out, especially when there's no financial advantage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

*Wank*


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

ready your breakfast and eat hearty for tonight we dine in hell


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll be a real cool kid and quote numb

"I've always been my own worst enemy"


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

"Why So Serious?"


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

*Waiting for Guffman*

"I'll tell you why I can't put up with you people. Because you're bastard people, you're just bastard people, and I'm gonna go home and I'm gonna, I'm gonna bite my pillow is what I'm gonna do!"

"Well, then, I just hate you, and I hate your ass face"

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:





\


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

There is an idea of a Patrick Bateman; some kind of abstraction. But there is no real me: only an entity, something illusory. And though I can hide my cold gaze, and you can shake my hand and feel flesh gripping yours and maybe you can even sense our lifestyles are probably comparable... I simply am not there.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hasta la vista baby!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

american psycho and terminator 2 lol.

"thread softly because your thread on my dreams"


----------



## scylla (Nov 5, 2008)

WB Yeats

but which movie?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Jacobs Ladder, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099871

_If you're frightened of dying, and you're holding on, you'll see devils tearing your life away. If you've made your peace, then the devils are really angels, freeing you from the Earth. _


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

*Harold and Maude (1971)*
Maude: A lot of people enjoy being dead. But they are not dead, really. They're just backing away from life. *Reach* out. Take a *chance*. Get *hurt* even. But play as well as you can. Go team, go! Give me an L. Give me an I. Give me a V. Give me an E. L-I-V-E. LIVE! Otherwise, you got nothing to talk about in the locker room.


----------



## Do.I (Jan 24, 2009)

"I have an M.D. from Harvard, I am board certified in cardio-thoracic medicine and trauma surgery, I have been awarded citations from seven different medical boards in New England, and I am never, ever sick at sea. So I ask you; when someone goes into that chapel and they fall on their knees and they pray to God that their wife doesn't miscarry or that their daughter doesn't bleed to death or that their mother doesn't suffer acute neural trama from postoperative shock, who do you think they're praying to? Now, go ahead and read your Bible, _Dennis_, and you go to your church, and, with any luck, you might win the annual raffle, but if you're looking for God, he was in operating room number two on November 17, and he doesn't like to be second guessed. You ask me if I have a God complex. Let me tell you something: I am God."


----------



## shanno (Mar 11, 2009)

Axel19 said:


> Nobody is allowed to make another post until someone says where.....
> 
> ''RAY!!!!SIDDDDOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWN!!!!!!''
> 
> ....comes from


Rainman???????


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Friday? Friday After Next? Half-Baked?


----------



## shaolinbomber (Mar 28, 2009)

"Golf isn't much different from hockey, it requires skill, and self discipline."

"Golf requires goofy pants and a fat ass, you should talk to my neighbor the accountant, huge ass."

OR

"See what happens larry? See what happens when you fuck a stranger in the ass?"

Those are 2 of my favorite movies.


----------

